# Most lumens from one 18650?



## subwoofer (Jul 25, 2010)

I've posted this in the budget section, because I don't want any answers about Surefire or other high end torches.

What I am looking for is the brightest torch that runs on a single 18650. This is to keep the overall size down. I realise this imposes certain limitations, but although I would like a 'brighter than the sun torch' I want something easy to handle and store.

The type of torch I am thinking of is of the likes (and price) of the Ultrafire UF-950L or WF-950L or whatever its name really is. There is a thread for this torch, but no actual opinions on it.

I already have a 220ish lumen torch (Ultrafire wf-501B with Cree R2 rated at 250Lm) and would like something that really outshines this.

Any other suggestions to fit this bill?


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 25, 2010)

Single cell, probably the Aurora AK-P7-5 2-mode. These have been measured at 4.5 amps before! The usual current is 3.0-4.5 amps. The most lumens you could get would be the MG X-Thrower from shiningbeam, with an SST-50, but that sounds a bit higher than your budget even though it's still considered cheap.


----------



## Ecolang (Jul 25, 2010)

Piritlight SG-L8 DX sku 19466

Mine pulls 3.2A from an 18650 on high. Not a huge thrower but lots and lots of light.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the answers so far. My preference would be for better throw as well, so as far as I can tell an SST-50 is better than a P7 for this?

The MG X-Thrower looks pretty good, any other suggestions welcomed before I go and order one.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 26, 2010)

I think the mg thrower is probably your best bet too.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 26, 2010)

The X-Thrower isn't very good at throw, but still better than the P7's. This is because it uses an OP reflector. If you need serious throw it would be worth it to buy an R2 thrower with it, but the X-thrower should go a pretty far distance on it's own, just not as far as an R2.


----------



## joe1512 (Jul 26, 2010)

The P-Rocket is also a good choice if you don't care as much about high throw. Its much smaller head makes it a lot easier to fit in your pocket.

Example link:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-182/**NEW**-MG-P-dsh-Rocket-SST-dsh-50/Detail

Otherwise you can roll the dice and get a 32 dollar P7 from Deal Extreme. However you mileage will vary. I'd stick to the better warranty/service/quality from vendors well-known here at CPF.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 26, 2010)

I didn't suggest the P-Rocket because the two products look almost the same and are by the same manufacturer, but the X claims 100 more lumens.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 26, 2010)

The 100 lumen difference is between cool-white & neutral-white.
Not between x-thrower & p-rocket.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 27, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> The 100 lumen difference is between cool-white & neutral-white.
> Not between x-thrower & p-rocket.



Yeah, but the P-rocket only comes in 700 lumens; the X-thrower is available in 100 lumens brighter, and the OP specifically asked "most lumens".


----------



## JDest (Jul 27, 2010)

The P Rocket actually comes in 2 versions, the Cool White 800 Lumen version (which is currently not on shiningbeams site, and is most likely out of stock) and the Neutral 700 Lumen version. Neither of these figures represent OTF Lumens and the the OTF total is more realistically around 650 and 500 for cool and neutral respectively. Either way, super bright in a small package. I'd love for someone like bigchelis to get these bad boys in his IS so we can compare them to the known lumen values of other lights.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 27, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> The X-Thrower isn't very good at throw, but still better than the P7's. This is because it uses an OP reflector. If you need serious throw it would be worth it to buy an R2 thrower with it, but the X-thrower should go a pretty far distance on it's own, just not as far as an R2.



When you say R2 do you mean a CREE R2 emitter or is that a torch model?

It seems odd for a torch called the X-Thrower to not be very good at throwing?

I have a torch with a lens on the front and it projects a beam so tight that at closer ranges it is useless. I want good throw, but I want a usable mix of a bright hotspot with some spill for closer lighting, but also a strong enough beam to project a good distance. Apologies if I am not very good at describing my requirements.

I ruled out the P-Rocket when I read that it is more of a flood light.

Sticking to the single 18650 format, is there anything brighter and with better throw than the X-Thrower for the money?


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 27, 2010)

subwoofer said:


> When you say R2 do you mean a CREE R2 emitter or is that a torch model?
> 
> It seems odd for a torch called the X-Thrower to not be very good at throwing?
> 
> ...




Yes, I mean the Cree R2.




> Sticking to the single 18650 format, is there anything brighter and with better throw than the X-Thrower for the money?




That's the thing, you CAN'T have brighter and more throw, you have to choose one of them.

SST-50=More light, less throw

R2/Q5=Less light, more throw.

The X-thrower would be perfect with an SMO reflector, but this isn't an option yet.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 27, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> Yes, I mean the Cree R2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firstly, thanks for all your input...

...Ah, ok, I already have a CREE R2 and Q5 (also the R5 version of the Quark AA) which have quite good throw, I thought the SST-50 would be the next step up.

So the SST-50 has better throw than the P7, but you saying it is more floody than the R2 but outputs more light.

Do you know if the X-Thrower is due to have an SMO reflector version, maybe I should wait a little longer?

Do you know of an SST-50 torch with SMO reflector?


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 27, 2010)

subwoofer said:


> Firstly, thanks for all your input...
> 
> ...Ah, ok, I already have a CREE R2 and Q5 (also the R5 version of the Quark AA) which have quite good throw, I thought the SST-50 would be the next step up.
> 
> So the SST-50 has better throw than the P7, but you saying it is more floody than the R2 but outputs more light.




Pretty much, the SST-50 will have more flood and throw than a P7, a lot more flood than an R2, and overall much more light than either.




> Do you know if the X-Thrower is due to have an SMO reflector version, maybe I should wait a little longer?
> 
> Do you know of an SST-50 torch with SMO reflector?




Not that I've heard of. You could always wait, but who knows when it will happen? It would be a good idea to get a good R2 thrower with a reflector and spill too, because IMO a flashlight without spill is practically unusable.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 28, 2010)

I did a quick search for an SST-50 with SMO reflector and came up with a seeming well received Aurora SH-40 which looks quite similar. Could this be a contender?


----------



## Egsise (Jul 28, 2010)

JDest said:


> The P Rocket actually comes in 2 versions, the Cool White 800 Lumen version (which is currently not on shiningbeams site, and is most likely out of stock) and the Neutral 700 Lumen version. Neither of these figures represent OTF Lumens and the the OTF total is more realistically around 650 and 500 for cool and neutral respectively.


That's very optimistic, 500-400 OTF is closer.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 28, 2010)

subwoofer said:


> I did a quick search for an SST-50 with SMO reflector and came up with a seeming well received Aurora SH-40 which looks quite similar. Could this be a contender?



2500mA seems a little low, but you could try it. In my opinion it would be worth $8 to get a light from Shiningbeam, and with it better customer service and quality, but it wouldn't throw as far.




Egsise said:


> That's very optimistic, 500-400 OTF is closer.



Seeing as a P7 will have ~450 OTF lumens, I'd say at least 500.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 28, 2010)

Well my MG PLI MC-E warm white was advertised 600 lumens, but the regulated output is only 300-350 OTF lumens.
MG PLI and P-Rocket are the same size, and possibly using the same reflector and driver.

Like I said, over 500 OTF lumes is very optimistic, but could you tell on what lights did you compare it with your lightbox?


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 29, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> 2500mA seems a little low, but you could try it. In my opinion it would be worth $8 to get a light from Shiningbeam, and with it better customer service and quality, but it wouldn't throw as far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason I am considering the Aurora was the similar specifications but with SMO reflector, so would hopefully give more OTF lumens.

Pricewise, if I buy the X-Thrower, it will cost me $71.35 (~£45.63) (torch plus delivery, minus 6% CPFM discount). The Aurora is $57.06 (~£36) so is 20% or $14.29 cheaper.

There doesn't seem to be much difference specification wise and on DX, SKU 33615 has reasonably favourable reviews, but I haven't been able to find much info on this on CPF.

I don't want to waste money buying something cheap but rubbish, but I also don't want to spend more than I need to.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 29, 2010)

I have now decided to try the Aurora SH-40. The review and beamshots on DX look good, so I have decided to go for it. The SMO reflector was the main reason as I found myself in a toss-up between the X-Thrower with OP reflector and the SH-40 with SMO and wanted the smooth reflector.

I'll post an update once I have it and see if I have time to sort out some beam comparisons with the R2, Q5 and R5 lights I have.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok... But an SST-50 at 2.5A WILL be dimmer than a P7 at 3A.


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am also looking for the most OTF lumens from one 18650 as well. 

So far I am undecided between the Malkoff M61, Nailbender SST-50, or the Moddoo Tripple XP-G R5 if they ever get more in stock.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 29, 2010)

simplec6 said:


> I am also looking for the most OTF lumens from one 18650 as well.
> 
> So far I am undecided between the Malkoff M61, Nailbender SST-50, or the Moddoo Tripple XP-G R5 if they ever get more in stock.



I'm pretty sure it's the Moddoo; I came to that conclusion a while ago.


----------



## Ecolang (Jul 30, 2010)

simplec6 said:


> I am also looking for the most OTF lumens from one 18650 as well.
> 
> So far I am undecided between the Malkoff M61, Nailbender SST-50, or the Moddoo Tripple XP-G R5 if they ever get more in stock.



None of which I'd call budget items. Or even slightly close.


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ecolang said:


> None of which I'd call budget items. Or even slightly close.


Sorry about that, didn't realize I was in the budget sub-forum when I posted that. 

I agree, none of those options are budget items at all.


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 9, 2010)

My Aurora SH-40 arrived today and really is good. My first attempt at beamshots are below. I used the manual setting and used the same aperture and shutter speed and also photographed a few other torches that most people here should have one of to get a meaningful comparison.

iTP A1 on high (190Lm Manufacturers rating) for comparison:






P60 Cree R2 in WF-501B host (290Lm Manufacturers Rating) for comparison





Cree Q5 Zoom on maximum zoom (300Lm Manufacturers rating) for comparison





-
--
---
----
-----
------
-------

and then the

Aurora SH-40 with SST-50 (900Lm Manufacturers rating)





Cree R2 P60 (left) and Aurora ST-40 (right) beams






Even if none of the emitters are actually producing their rated output, relative to each other it seems pretty clear. The SH-40 looks like it has about four times the output of the Cree R2. Not bad for £40 ($60)!!


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.oveready.com/led-light-e...-single-level-drop-in-3-5-9-5v-/prod_163.html

1100 lumens from an IMR 18650. Done.

/thread


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 9, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> http://www.oveready.com/led-light-e...-single-level-drop-in-3-5-9-5v-/prod_163.html
> 
> 1100 lumens from an IMR 18650. Done.
> 
> /thread


 

And even brigther yet:

The Moddoo (oveready) Tripple XP-G R5 Cool direct drive. I got it at 1260ish OTF lumens off IMR 18650 battery in a Surefire C2.

That drop-in/ single 18650 light still holds the record for the brightest LED.

Now; if you want brute lumens with tons of throw then you need something else. Tiablo A10 (reflectored type) still is king of throw for small single 18650 type light. There are aspherical lights that out throw it, but the deft is king of reflectored type.



bigC


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 10, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> http://www.oveready.com/led-light-e...-single-level-drop-in-3-5-9-5v-/prod_163.html
> 
> 1100 lumens from an IMR 18650. Done.
> 
> /thread



Not really a budget item. (although lumens per £ seems pretty good)


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 10, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> And even brigther yet:
> 
> The Moddoo (oveready) Tripple XP-G R5 Cool direct drive. I got it at 1260ish OTF lumens off IMR 18650 battery in a Surefire C2.
> 
> ...



Again not really a budget option...but pretty awesome.

Now I have a few options, I find that too much throw without enough spill seems very limited in usability. I find the Aurora SH-40 an excellent mix of lots of light, with good throw and spill, a real all rounder. I am really pleased with it.


----------



## moviles (Aug 10, 2010)

and some more lumens too with sst-90 and 1x aw18650





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BFoSACR3oA&feature=related


----------

